# Bridgeport Chip Guards



## turbotadd (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm just starting to tear into my recently acquired Bridgeport, and the chip guard (metal telescoping pieces that move when y moves) appear to be bent up in front. What all needs to come off in order to remove them for inspecting?
Thanks,

Tadd


----------



## RandyM (Jun 27, 2013)

Tadd, not everyone has the chip guards you have. In fact most do not have any chip guards at all. Can you supply us with pictures? We really need more info.


----------



## sidecar580 (Jun 27, 2013)

turbotadd said:


> I'm just starting to tear into my recently acquired Bridgeport, and the chip guard (metal telescoping pieces that move when y moves) appear to be bent up in front. What all needs to come off in order to remove them for inspecting?
> Thanks,
> 
> Tadd



you must remove the table screw.....then the table gib and the table. The Y axis, or cross feed screw, must also be removed. The bracket that contains both feed nuts can then be unbolted from the saddle.  The telescoping chip guards will then slide out from under the saddle.
JOHN


----------



## RandyM (Jun 27, 2013)

NOW I get it. Thanks John, I didn't understand his question. It is the chip guard under the saddle.

Tadd, John is correct, all that has to come apart to get it removed.


----------



## turbotadd (Jun 28, 2013)

What causes them to ride up in the front like this?
Is it possible to fix these or should I be looking into getting new?
Thanks,

Tadd


----------



## fretsman (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe not in all cases, but that happens from chips and debris jammed up under the chip plates/covers.

Dave


----------



## jydaz (Jun 28, 2013)

Just curious. Does the saddle move easily. Mine only has 1 chip guard plate. What year is your mill? It is not difficult to pull apart. Just takes a little time and a strong back. H&W machine has a book on how to tear down and reassemble the Bridgeport. It is a good thing to have. Their website is www.machinerypartsdepot.com.


----------



## turbotadd (Jun 28, 2013)

The saddle does move freely, but chips can be heard grinding away under there. Mill is a '77 I believe. I'm thinking i will pick up a copy of the book. Thanks,

Tadd


----------



## Rennkafer (Jun 28, 2013)

jydaz said:


> Just curious. Does the saddle move easily. Mine only has 1 chip guard plate. What year is your mill? It is not difficult to pull apart. Just takes a little time and a strong back. H&W machine has a book on how to tear down and reassemble the Bridgeport. It is a good thing to have. Their website is www.machinerypartsdepot.com.




Second getting their book, I bought one figuring it might help a little with my Bridgeport clone and it's proven to be nearly identical so it's been a great help.  It's pretty well written and has lots of photos, which has proven very useful as I tear mine down.

Edit: I'd also heartily recommend H&W, decent prices and great customer service.  I wish dealing with Logan (for my lathe) was as painless.


----------



## jydaz (Jun 28, 2013)

Are you going to tear it down and reassemble it? I am about 75% done with mine. It is not all that difficult and the results are worth it. You will be much more familiar with it when you are finished.


----------



## turbotadd (Jun 28, 2013)

Eventually it will get a full teardown and ways scraped. For now I just want to get it operational and see what I have to work with. In the process of building a rotary phase converter so I can power it up.


----------

